# Gulp salmon eggs



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone ever try these? I bought a can to try. I don't see why they wouldn't catch fish if a bead or piece of yarn does! I'm usually using jig and maggot or spawn sacs but sometimes it's way out of the way to get somewhere that sells these. Be nice to always have something on hand so I can get out early without running all over. Any info or tips appreciated


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

wolfenstein said:


> Anyone ever try these? I bought a can to try. I don't see why they wouldn't catch fish if a bead or piece of yarn does! I'm usually using jig and maggot or spawn sacs but sometimes it's way out of the way to get somewhere that sells these. Be nice to always have something on hand so I can get out early without running all over. Any info or tips appreciated


They work


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

check out theses also, they work. Pautzke Bait Co – Soft but satisfying since 1934


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

gotta hit said:


> check out theses also, they work. Pautzke Bait Co – Soft but satisfying since 1934


I've seen those and was wondering, but have had good results with other gulp baits. I know I bought some "canned" eggs years ago and they were stinky and rusty lid. Thanks. I just ordered another color of the gulp eggs. Best way to fish them single egg, octopus hook with a split shot or two and float? Keeping on bottom. Only concern is they float.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

For a quick easy bait, a dime size piece of cooked shrimp does just fine.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll have to give that a try. Should get a couple trips in over the holidays


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> For a quick easy bait, a dime size piece of cooked shrimp does just fine.


before I can harvest a fish or two for skein, I will tie some shrimp pieces up in sacks just like salmon eggs. They do not work quite as well, but it seems that i get 2/3 of the hook ups as salmon eggs.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Not sure of the legality but I've bought quality done,pre cured salmon eggs off ebay a couple times and they work just as well as any fresh eggs I've used. They will last all season in your fridge and no need to harvest any steel just for their eggs to catch more.

You can also order pre made sacs.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> Not sure of the legality but I've bought quality done,pre cured salmon eggs off ebay a couple times and they work just as well as any fresh eggs I've used. They will last all season in your fridge and no need to harvest any steel just for their eggs to catch more.
> 
> You can also order pre made sacs.


I harvest a few steelhead because I enjoy eating them, not just the eggs. and salmon eggs can be legally sold, I believe, if harvested commercially.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> I harvest a few steelhead because I enjoy eating them, not just the eggs. and salmon eggs can be legally sold, I believe, if harvested commercially.


I've heard steelhead can be good when baked, smoked,grilled or turned into patties. 

I just gave mine away after trying baking and frying years ago.

Love catching trout, maybe one day I'll get a smoker and try making a smoked trout spread. That's the only time I've eaten trout I've enjoyed.

I doubt the eggs from the source I've bought from is a legit commercial company. Supporting small business.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The best recipe I have found was to filet the steelhead, marinate in grapefruit juice (or other citrus fruits which help to break the fish down) marinate with other spices mixed in for about 20-30 minutes and cook on a george forman grill. (now back to the original thread!)


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> The best recipe I have found was to filet the steelhead, marinate in grapefruit juice (or other citrus fruits which help to break the fish down) marinate with other spices mixed in for about 20-30 minutes and cook on a george forman grill. (now back to the original thread!)


Side tracks lead to the best info though.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I have tried them and have never caught a single thing on them. I also have not caught a single thing on anything else though


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol. I have some maggots in the fridge now and some egg sacs. I keep trying but have never caught a fish on sacs. Guess I'll have to YouTube and see if I can figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> For a quick easy bait, a dime size piece of cooked shrimp does just fine.


I have been thinking of diced shrimp in a spawn sack.


----------

